# Reverse grip bench?



## oldskool954 (Apr 22, 2013)

Anybody using this in their chest routines? Today was legs for me but I tested it out for just a couple sets. Felt it in the chest pretty good. Do you feel it's effective? Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 22, 2013)

I've never felt it much in my chest. For me, it's in my tricep and shoulder routine and I do it on the smith machine.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 22, 2013)

I use it more for tries..im not a big fan of this move


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 22, 2013)

i love it!! it actually really hits your upper chest.....better than incline.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 22, 2013)

I've done it a couple times a while back. Kinda weird. Was freaking me out a bit so I don't do it anymore.  I just felt like the bar was gonna fall out of my hands


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 22, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I use it more for tries..im not a big fan of this move



I read a good post on it by Jim Stoppani he said yo gotta go wider than normal bench width to focus on the chest. 
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/video-anatomy-of-the-chest.htm


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 22, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> i love it!! it actually really hits your upper chest.....better than incline.



Really better than incline? What kind of weight do you put up this way?


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't go above 225 just for the sake of awkwardness and my shoulders feel funny.  usually at the end of my workout and am fatigued.  did it for 12 weeks last spring/summer and my upper chest never looked better and fuller.  real talk


----------



## Braw16 (Apr 22, 2013)

I agree with DS6 I used to do it a lot and really felt it hit my upper chest. It is awkward but you will get used to it. I would do it flat and incline depending on how I felt.


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 22, 2013)

never even heard of it. ill give it a try looks dangerous though.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah I've done it and do it sometimes here and there. I've done it on incline and flat. Start out light though and I'm talking 135 light just so you can get the feel of it down. I have to go WIDE in my grip. This can also murder your wrists. I've read the study on it but the only time I really feel the pump in my chest from it is doing it on incline.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 22, 2013)

I do it, it works for me.  Its great of you really concentrate on using your chest


----------



## Times Roman (Apr 22, 2013)

I watched a video of a bloke doing reverse grip with some heavy weight.  even his spotters missed the bar.  it came crashing down on his chest, and it looked like at least a 6 or 8 inch compression.  

Later on, i heard the bloke died after they took him to the hospital.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 22, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> I watched a video of a bloke doing reverse grip with some heavy weight.  even his spotters missed the bar.  it came crashing down on his chest, and it looked like at least a 6 or 8 inch compression.
> 
> Later on, i heard the bloke died after they took him to the hospital.



I think the video you are talking about was suicide grip/thumbless grip.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 22, 2013)

dont like it.  i do it a small bit (once every 2wks but) but again, dont like it.


----------



## R1rider (Apr 22, 2013)

I do it once a week for my tries on arms day. I always use a spotter and usually max out around 315. gotta have a good spotter on the spot tho


----------



## Azog (Apr 22, 2013)

Like has been said, go very wide and keep elbows in. It is awkard, but if done correctly it supposedly hits upper chest much better than incline and with less delt activation.


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 22, 2013)

there is a study somewhere that states that muscle stimulation is increased when using reverse grip, however when I tried it on the incline it felt awkward and put too much pressure on my wrist, especially when getting the barbell of the 'hooks.   

basically what azog said lol


----------



## giovanniv (Apr 22, 2013)

Reverse grip destroys my wrists especially when going heavy. I now only use it for doing close grip bench press for tri's.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 22, 2013)

I have done it in the past. Not in my current rotation for chest.  I have used it as a pre- exhaust method or as a finisher.  I have never really amped up a massive amount of weight with this exercise due to the awkwardness.  I really concentrate on feeling the chest stretch and press.


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 22, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> I watched a video of a bloke doing reverse grip with some heavy weight.  even his spotters missed the bar.  it came crashing down on his chest, and it looked like at least a 6 or 8 inch compression.
> 
> Later on, i heard the bloke died after they took him to the hospital.



yeah i think ill pass.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 22, 2013)

Never tried it.


----------



## PFM (Apr 22, 2013)

Staying injury free in PL or BB is impossible. Adding risk to the inevitable doesn't appeal to me. I've never done them, never going to.


----------



## Times Roman (Apr 23, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> I think the video you are talking about was suicide grip/thumbless grip.



It's been awhile since I've seen the video, but I think you are right now that I stop and think about it.  the guys thumbs were on the far side of the bar, in a thumbless grip.

Thanks for pointing that out

---Roman


----------



## Popeye (Apr 23, 2013)

I have to say that I never tried until today. Felt pretty damn good, gonna include every week from now on.

I found a study by CMCC that reverse grip activates the upper chest muscles by 30% more than flat bench. Incline bench was only a 5% increase from flat bench. That's 6X the amount! 

Also you use 85% more of your front delts when doing incline bench than flat.

It can be done safely, just gotta use your noggin!


----------



## bronco (Apr 23, 2013)

I've tried a few times years ago, really worked my tri's more than chest


----------

